# Animated teeter totter



## catgirl (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone 
Just built my teeter totter for my haunted playground
I'm having problems getting it to work how and where do I connect the motor
I have searched the Internet but can't find any instructions 
Oh I have 2 dolls on it
Thanks
Catgirl


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Look at this Instructable for a haunted rocking horse, it may be helpful.
http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Haunted-Rocking-Horse/


----------



## catgirl (Jan 8, 2010)

Ty Ty Ty lol I'm still learning about motors and stuff


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

Is this a kit you built or a homemade (or repurposed) totter?
I didn't click on the link, but I think a wiper motor setup like a cam would be really easy. That probably doesn't make sense, but once you respond I can explain better.


----------



## catgirl (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi toozie 21
I built it from 1x2 base and a plank board that is 96" it sits on a pivot from carriage 
Bolts hope this helps a little and thanx


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

OK, that should be pretty easy. If it were me (there are many ways to skin this cat), I would probably pick of a wiper motor. Then I would run it off of 5V on the slow speed, that will probably be slow enough for the totter. Next you need an arm on the motor that gets turned (you can buy them online, or make them out of a piece of flat stock metal from lowes for a couple of bucks and a drilled hole in it).

When the motor is running, that arm will be turning around like the hand on a clock. Lastly, at the end of that turning arm, you will need another hole and then you need to attach a second arm that will connect to the bottom of your totter. That second arm will be attached to the totter and the first arm, but need to be able to move freely so it can stay vertical. This will allow the motor to turn a circular motion into a linear motion. It will push the totter up during half the rotation, and putt it down for the other half; wallah, an automated teeter totter!

This all sounds hard, but that is because I am trying to put it into words, and I am not real good at that. Watch the two animations on this page to visualize what I was trying to say: http://www.robives.com/mechanisms/piston#.VfrXkGwVhBc

Does all that make sense? Did it open up 6 new questions (if so, fire away)?


----------



## catgirl (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi toozie21
Thanks for the tutorial that's what I was missing the second metal piece what do I use
To attach this a bolt with a nut on it
Thanx again 
Catgirl


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

Are you asking what to use to attach the two arms together? I generally use a blot and two nuts. I put the first nut on so that it isn't tight (so the arms can move freely), and then I put the second nut on tight against the first. This sort of locks them into place. There are other ways to handle it, but that is what I've done in the past.


----------



## catgirl (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi toozie 21
Sorry so late in replying had a death in the family 
Yes that is what I was asking I'm just now getting back to finishing up projects
Thanks for all your help
Cat


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

toozie21 said:


> Are you asking what to use to attach the two arms together? I generally use a blot and two nuts. I put the first nut on so that it isn't tight (so the arms can move freely), and then I put the second nut on tight against the first. This sort of locks them into place. There are other ways to handle it, but that is what I've done in the past.


I use nylon-threaded jam nuts, usually 1/4-20, for motor linkages. I've had too many double-nut connections come apart. For your teeter, I would recommend using 1/4-20 bolts, anything smaller may shear.


----------



## catgirl (Jan 8, 2010)

Ty otaku


----------



## catgirl (Jan 8, 2010)

Ty everyone for the suggestions hoping to get everything done by the weekend
Happy Halloween


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Please post some pix when you get it up running. Love to see how it looks.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

Otaku said:


> Please post some pix when you get it up running. Love to see how it looks.


Yeah, as we all know, pics/vids or it didn't happen


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

Any updates on how it turned out?


----------



## Malaki (Sep 25, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Ditto


----------

